# Marktübersicht/Verbreitung SPS IPC?



## Luna1987 (26 November 2009)

Hallo an alle 
Ich würde gerne wissen auf welchem Niveau die SPS´en von heute sind und wie es mit dem heutigen Verbreitungsgrad von SPS´en aussieht? (z.B. 50% SPS, 20 % IPC, 30 % Microkontroller usw.) Bin schon eine ganze Weile am Suchen, aber leider bisher erfolglos :-( Es gibt einige Marktstudien, die aber leider Geld für detaillierte Ergebnisse verlangen :-( Habt ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Links zu Dokumenten etc. wo ich sowas finden kann 
Danke im Vorraus :grin:


----------



## Cerberus (26 November 2009)

Es ist immer die Frage, welche Anwendungsgebiete willst du betrachten. Je nachdem wird sich auch der Verbreitungsgrad verändern.


----------



## zotos (26 November 2009)

Die Fragestellung ist dazu noch extrem schwammig:



Luna1987 schrieb:


> ...wie es mit dem heutigen Verbreitungsgrad von SPS´en aussieht? (z.B. 50% SPS, 20 % IPC, 30 % Microkontroller usw.) ...



Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer SPS und einem Mikrocontroller (MC)bzw. wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer SPS und einem IPC.

Dazu müsstest Du den Begriff der SPS erstmal richtig definieren. Ich kenne SPSen die auf der Basis eines MC laufen und SPSen die auf der Basis eines IPCs laufen.


----------



## Luna1987 (26 November 2009)

Allgemein für die Anlagenautomatisierung oder ist das zu ungenau?


----------

